# How to narrow it down?



## jpgsds (Jan 5, 2013)

After exhaustive research, I have come full circle back to not knowing which breeder to pick for my GSD pup. I am not deciding based on working line or show line b/c I think all of these breeders have the ability to help me find the correct temperament for my family. It will be a family dog first(small children and lots of friends), but I have desire to train and "work" with him/her as well. The work will be hobby, not professional. I thought that I had decided but while getting one last opinion from my vet she culled the breeder b/c she did not like them using raw diet (however, that breeder is still on this list). Like each of you, we really want a healthy dog first and need a great breeder to help us with that. I am new to this so would really, really like your input. Thank you very, very much!

Van Meerhout German Shepherds

Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho. We can ship to any state!

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

Home

German Shepherd for sale, German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd puppies for sale,Top German Shepherd Puppies for Sale, World Class puppies


----------



## jpgsds (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry, these are the ones I have narrowed it down to. Can you help by endorsing one or two of them if you have actual knowledge of them to be great breeders. Thanks again!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I highly recommend Theishof. Heidi Theis knows her dogs. She trains and trials the dogs she breeds. I have seen several generations of Theishof dogs and have been impressed with every one of them. I have had the good fortune to train at least a little with her and would not hesitate to go to her if I were to ever get another GSD.
Sheilah


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

decide working line or show line. pick a pup.
enroll in a puppy class. train and socialize daily,
several times a day. involve everybody in the family
that can train and socialize, neighbors, friends, people
you meet when you're out, strangers, etc.

be consistent in your training and socializing.
good luck.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I like Theishof, had a great dog from Heidi years ago. Great temperament and gorgeous to look at. He was my trail dog for years.


----------



## jpgsds (Jan 5, 2013)

DoggieDad, are you saying that you think any of these breeders would be fine? Our dogs do everything with us... go to work, play, travel, etc so socialization will not be a problem and I have trained Labs to hunt growing up. Hopefully, the higher intelligence of the GSD will make the transition easier. Sheilah, thank you for the recommendation. I have talked to Heidi and she is one of the tops on the list. Very reassuring to have my gut confirmed by knowledgeable GSD folks such as yourself.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would be VERY happy to find a breeder who feeds raw. Vets are not educated in nutrition. Do some more research on the raw diet before taking that breeder of the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jpgsds (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you Capone22. I will take your advice. I have noticed that many, if not most, breeders are feeding at least some raw.


----------



## jpgsds (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for the response, LARHAGE.


----------



## jpgsds (Jan 5, 2013)

Just to be clear now that I look back on one of the responses... I am looking for either German show lines or working lines and hope to get recommendations for any/all of these breeders to help me decide who is "safe" to use. Thank you.

Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho. We can ship to any state!

Van Meerhout German Shepherds

About Us

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

German Shepherd for sale, German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd puppies for sale,Top German Shepherd Puppies for Sale, World Class puppies

Home


----------



## jpgsds (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't really like the link posting on here b/c it doesn't list the breeder's names all the time. Choices are:
Theishof
Van Meerhout
Rallhaus
Aldamar
Von Grunheide
HuertaHof


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Definitely dont discount a breeder because they feed raw. That to me would be a plus! A breeder who feeds raw is most likely careful about their dogs' health and what goes into their bodies and I would expect them to be quite involved with their dogs in other areas as well (not always the case, but tends to that way). Unless your vet is a nutritionist and a breed specialist is this breed, I would take their advice with a grain of salt. Vets get very little training on nutrition and many do not know much more about diets for healthy dogs than the average pet owner.


----------



## jpgsds (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for all of the input everyone. I think that I have decided on Heidi Theishof to be my breeder. We are expecting our new addition to be born 1/27/13. Heidi had some interesting comments on raw feed, as well. She said that in the wild wolves eat the stomach first (vegetarian) and that many dogs are allergic to a lot of grains, but that a lot are also allergic to beef and chicken. That in the wild they would eat bison, elk, rabbit, etc and that if you are going to feed raw it is best to use that. She had a bit more to say but I will let her tell you if you are interested. Anyway, just thought that it was a well thought out response from her. There is a link to our new pup's litter below. Thank you for all of your responses and guidance. We are very excited for our first German Shepherd.

vom Theishof's Upcoming Litters


----------

